# Puppy too skinny?



## mariestephanie (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't know what I'm doing wrong I feed him 3 times a day (6am, noon, 5pm) about 1/4 of a cup of Wellness For small breeds. He is 11 weeks old and weighs 4.2 lbs, is this normal? Should I give more food? I mean he acts very normal and healthy but I'm concerned because when I pet him I can feel his bones and ribs. I took him to the vet last week and he didn't say anything about the weight and he has also been dewormed. Please help!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Is it the puppy for small breeds version? There's a "for small breeds" one and a "puppy small breeds" version. If you have the puppy version, then you're feeding the right food and right amount. Hang in there, you're puppy will have a growth spurt in a week or two.


----------



## mariestephanie (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes I am feeding him the puppy for small breed one. I hope so! Thank you


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

You should easily feel their ribs. As long as their backbones aren't sticking way out, they are okay. Someone said a good judge of being too bony is to compare their backs to your knuckles when you make a tight fist.

If you are really worried, ask your vet. I prefer dogs to be on the leaner side. It is healthier than the other way.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

I think that 5 PM is too early for last meal and that 13 hours is way too long for such a small puppy to be without food. I would switch last meal to 7 or 8 PM, maybe add one small meal. 
I fed Roki four small meals untill he was four months old. Then I switched to three untill 8 months old. After that he gets two.

Marina&Roki


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The important thing to keep a check on at this age is to see if he is gaining weight. That weight is not at all "tiny". It sounds like you are feeding him plenty, but it's hard to give them too much when they are still babies.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Thank you*



Tom King said:


> The important thing to keep a check on at this age is to see if he is gaining weight. That weight is not at all "tiny". It sounds like you are feeding him plenty, but it's hard to give them too much when they are still babies.


Went to your website and saw your beautiful Havs and property on video. First real time that I have been able to see Little Havs in motion. I get to see my pup this coming Saturday for the first time! 
I think maybe those pups must have a real hard time leaving a paradise like that. I will certainly use your screened in room as an inspiration when purchasing play equipment for my Hav


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Zoey didn't fill out until after a year old. I didn't change anything she just adjusted on her own. Your havanese may just end up on the smaller side.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=17245http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=17245

This thread might make you feel better - it's about puppy's ages and weights. As you can see they are all over the place. 4.2 pounds at 11 weeks isn't striking me as being super tiny. I don't think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> Zoey didn't fill out until after a year old. I didn't change anything she just adjusted on her own. Your havanese may just end up on the smaller side.


Kodi was never "small", but he was a skinny thing through adolescence too. I didn't worry about it though. The vet told me a number of times that a thin dog is a healthy dog! He has more "heft" to him now, but he's still thin.... He just has a LOT more muscle.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

DON'T WORRY!! Your pup sounds perfectly normal!!! You want to be able to feel ribs and spine a bit!! My hav was 3 1/2 lbs at 14 weeks... remember dogs will eat and eat and eat, if you let them, doesn't mean they NEED it though!!


----------



## mariestephanie (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you for all the replies. I think I will switch his dinner to 7pm.

But here is cute a pic of Roscoe I took yesterday. He's the love of my life !


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!! He is soooo cute!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

awww he is adorable!


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

He's so adorable! Looks perfect to me


----------

